# Am I an ISTP or INTP?



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

Similar to the thread I've read before, I'm also confused about my type. I'm always type ISTP or INTP in different tests. So I let you guys figure it out. 

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
_I don't really know. It's just that I get 2 different results in personality tests.

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
_LOL. This may sound shallow but I want to be rich. Not really like Bill Gates, but someone who can provide necessities and luxuries in life without needing to work everyday. I think that will be my ultimate happiness. They say money can't buy happiness, but I believe that it can buy you freedom. If I'm rich, I don't have to do the usual routine of what people called 'life' (the work-study-play mode). I'm not materialistic as I'm not aiming for a big house, clothes, jewelries or cars. I'll spend my money travelling and exploring the world and eating different types of dishes. :blushed:


_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
_I feel that way when people appreciate my photography. Not just the "I like it" comment but, "wow! it's so beautiful"... or something like that. 

_4) What makes you feel inferior?
_When I'm out of place in a group conversation or when I'm with pretty or handsome people.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I think of different options and then I weigh the pros and cons of each then I choose the one which will benefit me the most.
_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
If it's a group project, I just mind the task that I was assigned to. I don't really care about the outcome as long as we get to finish the project and it turned out decently. However, when I'm assigned to be the leader of the project (which I forcefully accept), I want to be in control of everything that I end up doing the majority of the work and I just assign minor tasks to my group members.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
A lot of things to mention. But the similarities of those experiences are that all of it was unplanned, simple, and random.
Eg. When me and my guy friend got lost in the city, looking for a particular apartment. It was really fun because we goofed around, talked to some random people, discovered new restaurants, laughed a lot every time we make a wrong turn. We walked for hours but we didn't find the apartment, instead we had an adventurous afternoon. 



_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
When I seriously want to learn, I theorize and do hands on. But most of the time (particularly in school), I just memorize stuffs to pass the exam. lol.

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_
I want to be organized but 'organizing' doesn't like me. lol. Seriously, I want to be an organized person. When I'm in extraordinary good mood, I try to become organized. I do general cleaning of my room, cook a decent meal, make a to-do-list in my phone, take a bath, organize all my PC files etc. And I really really want to stay being organized. But it only last for 2-3 days and I'm back to my usual routine. I'm just too impatient and lazy to be organized. 


For example, When removing clothes from the cabinet, I should re-fold or return clothes that I will not wear. I'll be able to do it for few days then I'll get sick and bored of doing it that I end up making a mess of my clothes again. This goes the same for my bed, my laundry, my time management, my everything. I just can't tolerate those simple stuffs. 





_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_
I research a lot and see if the idea is legit, beneficial, or I search for anything that'll help me understand it better.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_
I find harmony in following what I believe and being myself, which makes me seem stubborn for others. 

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I think before I speak. But when I'm asked in an immediate manner, my mouth responds quickly without even thinking, especially when I feel nervous. I prefer one-on-one communication when I'm with random people but I like group discussions with close friends. In general I'm the one-on-one type.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
I like to know all the details first before jumping into action. Yes, action speaks louder than words. But still I prefer both words and action.

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
LOL. I'll make an excuse or I'll bluntly say that I can't because I'm watching my favorite show. I do the latter most of the time. I'm just not good in making excuses so I sometimes get into trouble because of my honesty. 

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
I lie on my bed while surfing the internet.... all day!

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
When they're being show-off or conceited, criticizing a lot and backstabbing people, lying and pretending. 

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
I want to talk about all their secrets. 

_18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life_
meeting new people

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_
They perceive me as weird. And I usually agree. But sometimes when I think and decide things differently, they just simply conclude it as being my weird self. It's like their saying, you're weird but we are the 'sensible' or 'normal' people. 
Eg. I am planning to buy a new cellphone and my friend said that I either buy an S3 or iPhone 5. I said I don't like them because they're too big. My friend kept on insisting that they are the BEST phones. And I said, I want to buy the BEST phone for me and not the BEST phone for the majority. My friend said I'm weird because all people wants S3 or iPhone. But what I think is, my friend, like the others are being too narrow minded. They want things because it is the norm. It's like wearing trendy clothes that doesn't fit their body type but they choose to wear it because it is the 'best' aka popular. 
My friends wouldn't say that I'm a people person. Enough said. lol 

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_
_Refer to number 15. lol_


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

Of the two, ISTP. You obviously take great pleasure in new experiences, be it new food or new places, and have a love of things beautiful, which I believe is pretty Se. I even considered that you might be dom Se. I considered that there might be some Fi at work here, with your embracing of your weirdness or uniqueness, you wanting to be organized but ultimately failing (poor Te) and annoyed by people being unauthentic. Might just be inferior Fe and lack of Te amongst your first four functions.

I hope this helps some way.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree to a certain point with @Longhair, except I'd also consider ESTP as an option. I saw much, much Se in your post and less Ti than you might expect from an ISTP.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree completely, @kasthu. That's the reason I started my post with the words "Of the two". I tried to open up for a few more things to consider, but in the end, it's up to @quilt to make the final choice.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, I only read the first sentence of you post! Sorry about that. I'm too impulsive sometimes (kind of like starting an assignment without reading the directions completely ).


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I would say ISTP also based on pretty much all that kasthu said in his first post.

Here's a confirmation question: do you drop devastating one liners? Just kidding. lol; ISTPs are apparently described as being able to do so. Do you also consider yourself a badass?


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

kasthu said:


> Oops, I only read the first sentence of you post! Sorry about that. I'm too impulsive sometimes (kind of like starting an assignment without reading the directions completely ).


No harm done. Just thought I'd clarify so as to avoid too much confusion.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Longhair said:


> Of the two, ISTP. You obviously take great pleasure in new experiences, be it new food or new places, and have a love of things beautiful, which I believe is pretty Se. I even considered that you might be dom Se. *I considered that there might be some Fi at work here, with your embracing of your weirdness or uniqueness*, you wanting to be organized but ultimately failing (poor Te) and annoyed by people being unauthentic. Might just be inferior Fe and lack of Te amongst your first four functions.
> 
> I hope this helps some way.


Relates to enneagram 4, not Fi.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Relates to enneagram 4, not Fi.


As in more about motivation, the why, than about cognitive processes, the how? You have a point.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Longhair said:


> As in more about motivation, the why, than about cognitive processes, the how? You have a point.


Fi is only about reasoning based on internal subjective values. It doesn't mean these values will inherently be focused on authenticity or any of the sort. A lot of MBTI Fi doms are enneagram 4s so there's an overlap there. But by that logic, I would be an Fi dom too because as a strong enneagram 4 fixer and with a strong 4-wing, then logic would dictate that I would also be an Fi dom because I like to focus on my authenticity and I also take pride in who I am as a person. You can use any function reasoning to arrive at this conclusion. Doesn't point towards Fi.


----------



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

Longhair said:


> Of the two, ISTP. You obviously take great pleasure in new experiences, be it new food or new places, and have a love of things beautiful, which I believe is pretty Se. I even considered that you might be dom Se. I considered that there might be some Fi at work here, with your embracing of your weirdness or uniqueness, you wanting to be organized but ultimately failing (poor Te) and annoyed by people being unauthentic. Might just be inferior Fe and lack of Te amongst your first four functions.
> 
> I hope this helps some way.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I like discovering new things, especially food! I have tried cuisines from diff. countries.  I also like to discover new places but not really as eager as wanting to try food because travelling is costly and I'm basically a lazy ass. If no one invites me, I stay most of the time in my room. It's really hard to get me off my bed. But yeah I love beautiful and unique things and I show my appreciation through photography. 

If I'm dom Se what does it mean? Will it change my typing? 
@Tru7h


> I would say ISTP also based on pretty much all that kasthu said in his first post.
> 
> Here's a confirmation question: do you drop devastating one liners? Just kidding. lol; ISTPs are apparently described as being able to do so. Do you also consider yourself a badass?


I don't know exactly know the definition of badass your talking about nor the devastating one liner. Because when it comes to one liners, it's mostly funny for them. Several friends and acquaintances have told me that I don't speak much but when I open my mouth and say one sentence, it's really funny even if I look serious. I guess that's my kind of humor: stating the obvious and having a weird mind. 

About being a badass, if you meant as aggressive person. I'm totally not aggressive. Ok, i may be aggressive at times but it totally doesn't describe me. I'm for peace and harmony. lol. If you meant somebody who's cool and confident, Some said I'm cool (relating to my artistic side) but I can't say I'm confident, maybe just trying to act like one, but not really, I super lack it actually, but sometimes I'm good in pretending that I am. 
@kasthu


> I agree to a certain point with @_Longhair__, except I'd also consider ESTP as an option. I saw much, much Se in your post and less Ti than you might expect from an ISTP._


That's an interesting perspective, what particular post does it sound that Im an E. Because I can't really see myself as one. But maybe I'll discover more about myself.
--------------------------------------------------
When I take different tests. My N and S percentage is so close. So sometimes my N is a bit higher than S which makes me an INTP and then vice versa in other tests. When I check the INTP forums, I totally fit the stereotypical INTP but when I go to ISTP I can also relate. I was so sure of being an INTP but I'm wondering if maybe I'm ISTP. But seriously, I feel that I'm both. LOL. So I want more feedback. Maybe I'll answer another questionnaire. So far I get ISTP/ESTP feedback.


----------



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so here's the second questionnaire

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Initial thought: 'We're doomed!'
Outward reactions: I'll probably rant and swear most of the time. LOL

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
I don't really like parties and my first reaction would be to go home, say that I'm tired and wanna go home. But since it's after the concert, and it's the driver who wants to attend the party, and there's no drinking, assuming that I'm with close friends, then I wouldn't mind.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? 
I'll tell my point of view matter-of-factly but I won't really start a debate. I'm satisfied to let my friend know that I have a different opinion.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I don't really care as long as it doesn't affect me personally. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Honesty, humility and wisdom. I've always admired these traits. In our society full of posers, show-offs and stupidity, it's really a rare find to meet someone who has these 3 traits. If someone is honest, confidence comes with it. If you're honest to yourself and to people, you know what you're doing without hesitation, you don't have to pretend because you're comfortable of who you are. People will trust you. People will rely on you. 

If they're rich, they're genius, pretty or truly skillful, it's so tempting to show-off and say 'Hey look at me, I'm awesome'. So I really admire people who doesn't seek that kind of attention. They may still stand out but not because they asked for it but because their awesomeness just naturally shows.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) I'm weird in such a way that I have contradicting personality. I want to think that I'm a neutral person. Eg. I love boyish things like computers, games, gadgets, I even got interested with toy car racing and robots when I was in Highschool (lol) but I also go gaga over cute things, fashion, kitties, when I enter a Japanese store I can't help myself but blurt out all things as 'Kawaaai!" You can't see me wear flowery dresses, make-up and heels, but I wear skimpy shorts or pants, plain blouses, sneakers or sandals. 

b) I want to change my lack of confidence. It just sucks. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I have hunches and it is usually triggered when I'm experiencing a similar (or almost similar) situation before. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Reading books, surfing the internet, playing games, eating delicious foods. 
I feel drained in social situations like parties. Sometimes I like it, but in the end of the day, I would still long for my bedroom and isolation. LOL. It's just that if I'm in parties, I am expected to socialize, and I'm not that kind of person. So I pretend to be cheerful, chatty, and fun. Sometimes I do enjoy it but not really as intense as I show in parties. 
eg. some friend talk about stuffs and I act really interested even if I find it 'ho-hum'. 

seriously, it's rude to show inattentiveness and boredom, right? 


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress my 'critical' mind and control my 'facial expressions'. Because if I'll always say what's on my mind. There will be constant debate, I'll embarrass heaps of people and my life will be in danger. LOL.

My facial expression because it would show what I'm really thinking. I prefer to look neutral so people wouldn't read my mind. But I don't have a poker face mind you, I just do the 'neutral' thingy when somebody is saying something that contrasts my own opinion and I don't want to disrespect them by showing a 'What the heck!' facial expression. LOL

-------------
Alright now what do you think guys?


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

wingcharm said:


> When I take different tests. My N and S percentage is so close. So sometimes my N is a bit higher than S which makes me an INTP and then vice versa in other tests. When I check the INTP forums, I totally fit the stereotypical INTP but when I go to ISTP I can also relate. I was so sure of being an INTP but I'm wondering if maybe I'm ISTP. But seriously, I feel that I'm both. LOL. So I want more feedback. Maybe I'll answer another questionnaire. So far I get ISTP/ESTP feedback.


No! None of this nonsense! INTP and ISTP differ greatly and here is why:

1. They are in two completely different temperaments: INTP is in the "Rationals" temperament and ISTP is in the "Experiencers" temperament. The Rationals believe in intellectual pursuits to guide the core of their life and the Experiencers believe in, you guessed it, living life to the fullest. You can figure whether someone is more inclined to be a Rational or Experiencer when you see how they live their day to day lives. A Rational is more likely to live in their mind and be heavy on the emphasis of implementing logic into their lives whereas an Experiencer will be more inclined to live in their bodies. Thus, Rationals are more aware of what is on their mind and Experiencers are more aware of their external world.

2. INTP's and ISTP's have two different Perceiving traits: INTP's have Ne-Si and ISTP's have Ni-Se. Now, how does that work? Well, as I best understand it, Ne-Si works when it perceives a subject (subject being defined as an organism, inanimate object, or idea) in the external environment through Ne, conjuring the many possibilities that the one idea presents. Si checks those against the Ne user's past and sees what validity those possibilities hold. Ni-Se work by perceiving the raw facts in the environment through Se and allowing Ni to understand the patterns behind those facts (this is very useful for detectives and investigators as they take in the information they have received on a case and are able to understand how they work together to achieve the bigger picture). As you can tell, the two are very different: one brainstorms for new ideas (Ne-Si) and the other for the bigger picture (Ni-Se).

3. Dichotomies should only serve to support understanding how your cognitive functions are ordered, NOT the other way around. For example, if you have Ni-Se and you feel that you are more attracted to more raw facts and the present moment than receiving hunches and the bigger picture, then you are either Se dominant or auxiliary, depending on whether you are introverted (Se aux) or extroverted (Se dom).

If you use dichotomies only, you will never get anywhere. We are all Thinkers and Feelers. We are all Intuitives and Sensors. The question is what cognitive functions we have and in what order.

If it helps, ESTP's are more inclined to group and social sports as versus to solo sports like ISTP's based on obvious reasons. That dominant Se just produces an Alpha male approach to their external environment whereas the ISTP's Ti forces someone like myself to engage more of my mind in the sport and in my external environment, almost as if we detached ourselves from it somehow. That doesn't mean that ISTP's or any other type can't be Alpha males, but just that ESTP's are more likely to have that personality.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

wingcharm said:


> If I'm dom Se what does it mean? Will it change my typing?


Dominant Se would mean that Se would be your strongest function. You can find an explanation of Se (Extroverted Sensing) here: Extraverted Sensing and there are descriptions of the other functions on the same website.

Each type is defined by four functions; the dominant (1st), the auxiliary (2nd), the tertiary (3rd) and the inferior (4th). There are eight different functions, four of which are percieving functions; Introverted Sensing (Si), Extroverted Sensing (Se), Introverted iNtuition (Ni) and Extroverted iNtuition (Ne). Four of the eight are the judging functions; Introverted Thinking (Ti), Extroverted Thinking (Te), Introverted Feeling (Fi) and Extroverted Feeling (Fe).

If we look at the ISTP, you can find the four functions by looking at the four letters. The first one (I or E) tells us in which direction the dominant functions 'points'. the attitude, i.e. if it is a introverted or extroverted function. As the ISTP is introverted (I instead of E), the direction of the dominant is I. The pattern of the introvert is i, e, i, e, while it's e, i, e, i for the extrovert. 

Now, the last letter (P or J) points towards the strongest extroverted function, i.e. whether the strongest extroverted function is a percieving (Sensing or iNtuition) or a judging function (Thinking or Feeling). The last letter of the ISTP is P, so its strongest extroverted function is a percieving one. So, the pattern of its functions is Ji, Pe, Pi, Je where it would be Pi, Je, Ji, Pe for an ISTJ. The inferior function will always be the same category as the dominant (that is, if the dominant is a Judging function, the inferior will also be a Judging function), but the opposite type and the opposite direction; so a Ti dominant would be Fe inferior, and a Ne dominant would be Si inferior. The same is the case with the relation of the tertiary to the auxiliary.

The second letter (S or N) determines whether the strongest percieving function is Sensing or iNtuition. The second letter of the ISTP is S, so the strongest percieving function is a Sensing function. The pattern of the functions is Ji, Se, Ni, Je. Had it instead been INTP, an N, the pattern would be Ji, Ne, Si, Je. 

The third letter (T or F) determines whether the strongest judging function is Thinking og Feeling. The third letter of the ISTP is T, so the strongest judging function is a Thinking function. So, the pattern of the functions is Ti, Se, Ni, Fe. Had it instead been a ISFP the pattern would be Fi, Se, Ni, Te.

So, the ISTP would have dominant Introverted Thinking (Ti), auxiliary Extroverted Sensing (Se), tertiary Introverted iNtuition (Ni) and Extroverted Feeling (Fe). The ESTP would instead have dominant Extroverted Sensing (Se), auxiliary Introverted Thinking (Ti), tertiary Extroverted Feeling (Fe) and inferior Introverted iNtution (Ni).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Tru7h said:


> No! None of this nonsense! INTP and ISTP differ greatly and here is why:
> 
> 1. They are in two completely different temperaments: INTP is in the "Rationals" temperament and ISTP is in the "Experiencers" temperament. The Rationals believe in intellectual pursuits to guide the core of their life and the Experiencers believe in, you guessed it, living life to the fullest. You can figure whether someone is more inclined to be a Rational or Experiencer when you see how they live their day to day lives. A Rational is more likely to live in their mind and be heavy on the emphasis of implementing logic into their lives whereas an Experiencer will be more inclined to live in their bodies. Thus, Rationals are more aware of what is on their mind and Experiencers are more aware of their external world.
> 
> 2. INTP's and ISTP's have two different Perceiving traits: INTP's have Ne-Si and ISTP's have Ni-Se. Now, how does that work? Well, as I best understand it, Ne-Si works when it perceives a subject (subject being defined as an organism, inanimate object, or idea) in the external environment through Ne, conjuring the many possibilities that the one idea presents. Si checks those against the Ne user's past and sees what validity those possibilities hold. Ni-Se work by perceiving the raw facts in the environment through Se and allowing Ni to understand the patterns behind those facts (this is very useful for detectives and investigators as they take in the information they have received on a case and are able to understand how they work together to achieve the bigger picture). As you can tell, the two are very different: one brainstorms for new ideas (Ne-Si) and the other for the bigger picture (Ni-Se).


Sorry but no. First of all, I don't buy into the Keirsey temperaments theory. I think there's more to it (enneagram being a vital component) that defines if you are a rational or not in a Keirsey sense <.<

With that said, your description of Ne and Si is horrendous. I don't blame you but Ne-Si is really not that different compared to Se-Ni. In both cases, it begins with an impression of an object that's subjective in nature. For the Ne-Si user, it will be a physical impression, e.g. I like how this chair so so comfortable. Then you can explore this experience with Ne: What does comfortable mean? How do you make comfortable chairs? and so on. For Se-Ni, it's more of an abstract impression of the chair: The chair represents a tool that you sit on. This can then be validated with Se data: The chair has two arms. The chair has a back you can lean onto. The chair is usually shaped in an ergonomic way and so forth. 

Si-Ne focuses outside the objective itself. It uses the object as a starting point based on an immediate Si impression (can be unconscious). Ni-Se is more about getting an abstract idea of an object and then seeing how this idea makes sense by checking in with the physical data at hand. It's focused on the object itself. It doesn't look outside the object in the sense that Ne does. Ne tends to jump to things ordered outside the object - a chair makes me think of stools and stools make me think of medieval tables and medieval tables make me think of medieval dinners and medieval dinners make me think of women and men in funny hats and clothes and that makes me think of the Joker which makes me think of character Joker in Batman and so forth. You tend to deviate from the subject. This isn't true with Ni-Se that's much more object-focused.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

ISTP sounds right. No Fi, a bit of inferior projection of Fe in question 6 perhaps? No obvious signs of Ne, lots of signs of Se. You seem a bit flighty for a Ti dom, but perhaps I should just ignore that.


----------



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

Tru7h said:


> No! None of this nonsense! INTP and ISTP differ greatly and here is why:
> 
> 1. They are in two completely different temperaments: INTP is in the "Rationals" temperament and ISTP is in the "Experiencers" temperament. The Rationals believe in intellectual pursuits to guide the core of their life and the Experiencers believe in, you guessed it, living life to the fullest. You can figure whether someone is more inclined to be a Rational or Experiencer when you see how they live their day to day lives. A Rational is more likely to live in their mind and be heavy on the emphasis of implementing logic into their lives whereas an Experiencer will be more inclined to live in their bodies. Thus, Rationals are more aware of what is on their mind and Experiencers are more aware of their external world.
> 
> ...


Point number one is the reason why I'm really confused. Because I know that ISTP's are the experiencers. I almost embraced being an ISTP except that part of being the 'experiencer' vs 'rational'. It seems to fit me when it comes to my appreciation of beautiful things, tasting foods and wanting to explore different places. And seriously, I really like to live life to the fullest. But it is more of a special case. I'm only like that in particular situation like if I'm in the restaurant, or in the mall or in the beach, but most of the time I'm totally unaware of my surroundings. People see me as the 'absentminded', type as my mind usually wanders all the time. I'm always in the daydreaming or thinking mode. I can go to a same place everyday without noticing the details. LOL that's why I have a bad sense of direction. One more thing is, my family and my friends say that I analyse and think too much and when I speak, I always show the different perspective of things. It's kind of a compliment and a curse when they mention it to me. When it comes to games, I like challenging stuffs like detective games and puzzles but I also love girly stuffs like dress-up games or virtual families like SIMS lol. When somebody mentions an interesting idea no matter how random it is, I'll take not of it and search it online when I'm home. I'm addicted to internet as it gives me access to lots of information. I love Wikipedia! Basically I'm saying that I fit the 'rational' type. 

Or is it possible that ISTP's have these same traits too? Because if yes then that's a nice discovery I wanna know more. 

I'm still not an expert into cognitive functions although I did try before and I was a Ti Ne Si Fe which is INTP. But as you can see, I'm not totally convinced since I don't know if I really understood the meaning of each functions well so I want to know other people's perspective and learn why I also have ISTP result in some tests. Maybe I'm missing some things that only other people can tell or show me.


----------



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Sorry but no. First of all, I don't buy into the Keirsey temperaments theory. I think there's more to it (enneagram being a vital component) that defines if you are a rational or not in a Keirsey sense <.<
> 
> With that said, your description of Ne and Si is horrendous. I don't blame you but Ne-Si is really not that different compared to Se-Ni. In both cases, it begins with an impression of an object that's subjective in nature. For the Ne-Si user, it will be a physical impression, e.g. I like how this chair so so comfortable. Then you can explore this experience with Ne: What does comfortable mean? How do you make comfortable chairs? and so on. For Se-Ni, it's more of an abstract impression of the chair: The chair represents a tool that you sit on. This can then be validated with Se data: The chair has two arms. The chair has a back you can lean onto. The chair is usually shaped in an ergonomic way and so forth.
> 
> Si-Ne focuses outside the objective itself. It uses the object as a starting point based on an immediate Si impression (can be unconscious). Ni-Se is more about getting an abstract idea of an object and then seeing how this idea makes sense by checking in with the physical data at hand. It's focused on the object itself. It doesn't look outside the object in the sense that Ne does. Ne tends to jump to things ordered outside the object - a chair makes me think of stools and stools make me think of medieval tables and medieval tables make me think of medieval dinners and medieval dinners make me think of women and men in funny hats and clothes and that makes me think of the Joker which makes me think of character Joker in Batman and so forth. You tend to deviate from the subject. This isn't true with Ni-Se that's much more object-focused.


Your description describes me as the Ne-Si type and Si-Ne ... now what does that mean??? As I assume I can't be both right? Although it's just the order that is different. So confusing....


----------



## wingcharm (Jan 2, 2012)

Longhair said:


> ISTP sounds right. No Fi, a bit of inferior projection of Fe in question 6 perhaps? No obvious signs of Ne, lots of signs of Se. You seem a bit flighty for a Ti dom, but perhaps I should just ignore that.


lol seriously i still don't exactly understand the difference as i tried reading their descriptions but it is still confusing to me. And what do you mean by a flighty for a Ti dom? i wanna know


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

wingcharm said:


> Your description describes me as the Ne-Si type and Si-Ne ... now what does that mean??? As I assume I can't be both right? Although it's just the order that is different. So confusing....


I haven't read your questionnaire so I can't comment, but I'd be wary to jump onto a description without fully evaluating how you actually think. I have seen people claim themselves to be thinkers when they are feelers because they think the T-description fits them better than F even though it is obvious to any outsider that their primary mode of reasoning is with F, not T and so on.


----------

